# Bayberry's twins, Chili Pepper and Cayenne



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Meet our newest additions!


__
https://flic.kr/p/5341325459


__
https://flic.kr/p/5341931472


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Aaawwwwweee they are CUTE!!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks!

Here's their little video at 12 hours old:





They are TINY. I haven't weighed them, but they can't weigh any more than two pounds a piece, and I think that even might be generous. They are the size of large hamsters. *laughing* Very different than the size of kids that my full-size doe gave me last year.

But oh so very cute


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

YAY!!! congrats on the babies


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

Lovely Babies! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!

Congrats again!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are darling. They look the right size compared to mama. You will wish you had weighed them later, if you don't do it. (I know this, I nearly always don't get them weighed and wish I had done it later)

Jan


----------

